

Review my 'cause' project (causerific.com) - genystartup

I have built a platform that lets people indicate a cause they need help with and find potential donors/backers. In this case, I added a location feature because not everyone is in a position to donate money to a cause they really want to help with, but they are willing to help in other ways.<p>My inspiration for this project came when traveling across the country last year and stumbled on this orphanage in Michigan that needed help building a playground for their kids. No one knew of their plight since they are such a small organization and couldn't raise the money for it. I didn't have the money either, but my friends and I were willing to physically build the play ground for them. I think with 'causes' these days, people want to help, but not everyone can help financially. Some people are able to donate 'hours' of physical labor or even specific expertise...and that's what I am trying to achieve here.<p>Would appreciate feedback as to how to make the platform better achieve its goals. Thanks!
======
briannac
Clickable: <http://www.causerific.com>

